
Tweetbot for Mac is available in the App Store - creativityhurts
http://tapbots.com/software/tweetbot/mac/
======
martingordon
$20 is a valid price given the user token situation. Tapbots will not reach
the cap at the $20 price range and I expect the price to steadily drop as
sales drop off. This way, rather than getting $10 x 100000, they're getting
$20 x 1000 + $10 x 50000, etc.

Personally, I'm not ready to buy yet. I paid $3 and $5 for Tweetbot for iPhone
and iPad and I'm happy with the value they provide me. Does Tweetbot/Mac offer
more (and 4-6x more) value than the iOS versions? Probably not to me and not
to a lot of other people.

That said, it's dangerous to use price as a way to protest the user token
limit. You're hearing people complain about the price rather than complain
about the user token limit that resulted in the price. And it gives Twitter
ammo to point back to Tweetbot and say, "See, it is still possible to make
money from clients despite the token limit!"

It may have been better to cap out early and have people complain that the app
has been pulled, but that would result in sacrificing the product for the
cause.

~~~
jonknee
Why won't they reach the cap? It's only 100,000 users over the entire lifespan
of the app. That seems like it could go rather quickly.

~~~
lysol
It's based on their existing token count (double), not a flat 100k.

<http://tapbots.com/blog/news/dont-panic>

~~~
jonknee
No it's not.

<http://tapbots.com/blog/news/tweetbot-mac>

> hese tokens dictate how many users Tweetbot for Mac can have. The app’s
> limit is separate from, but much smaller than, the limit for Tweetbot for
> iOS. Once we use up the tokens granted to us by Twitter, we will no longer
> be able to sell the app to new users. Tapbots will continue to support
> Tweetbot for Mac for existing customers at that time.

------
creativityhurts
It's $20 for a well-done piece of software that syncs very well with the other
Twitter apps you use on your iOS devices (assuming that if you're interested
in Tweetbot for Mac you already use it on your iPhone/iPad).

I would've paid the same amount even if it wasn't for the Twitter token
restriction issue because $20 is not that much for an app use a few good times
per hour every single day.

------
kevinflo
Yikes... even given the fact that the price is justified by the circumstances,
$20 for a twitter client is pretty harsh.

That said, I may buy it. I know of no other single column mac native twitter
client that is retina ready. Seeing as the twitter token limit is discouraging
devs from creating new clients, it may be best to fork over the 20 bucks
before the token limit for tweetbot is hit.

I really just wish tweetdeck would allow for a single column layout. I keep
twitter open on the right side of my screen 24/7 like a news ticker, so single
column is a necessity. Tweetdeck is the only app they're maintaining and it
doesn't allow for that.

Edit: Scratch that, give
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yorufukurou/id428834068?mt=1...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/yorufukurou/id428834068?mt=12)
a try

~~~
BigZaphod
Twitterrific was retina-ready before the retina MBP even came out.

~~~
natesm
And unified timeline!

------
natesm
I don't like that they ported the aesthetic. I'm not a fan of it to begin
with, especially on iPad, but at least there it gets to take over the entire
screen. On the desktop, the apps I use most of the time[1] still look like Mac
apps, so this would stick out like a sore thumb.

I really, really like Twitter for Mac, even if it's abandoned now. I'm not
sure if Tapbots has fixed it (and I'm not going to spend $20 on a client I
don't like the visuals of to find out), but Twitter for Mac absolutely beat
Tweetbot Alpha in scrolling (using TwUI helps quite a bit most likely). So
I'll keep using that for now on my external monitor where it doesn't look
blurry.

[1]:

* Safari

* iTerm2

* Xcode

* Messages

* MacVim

* iTunes

* Mail

~~~
creativityhurts
They look like Mac apps because, with 2 exceptions, they're all Apple apps.
The Tweetbots apps needed to have the same design.

edit: I know about the bug you mentioned and it looks like they've fixed it.

~~~
natesm
Contacts, Notes, and Calendar are also Apple apps, and, well, yeah.

However, everything that Panic makes is incredible in both quality and Mac-
ness. I use Transmit and love it, didn't think of it when making that list
since it's not something you have open all of the time.

Then, look at Panic's iOS apps. They feel like iOS apps. Diet Coda and Coda
are companion products, but they aren't identical. They each look and feel how
an application on their respective platforms should feel (which is fairly open
ended on iOS, but restrictive on OS X due to the shared desktop canvas).

Few other apps I use or have used in the past, non-Apple, fit in pretty well:

* Adium

* Colloquy

* Chrome

* NetNewsWire

* Reeder

* Sparrow

~~~
creativityhurts
There was a lot of controversy when Tweetbot for iPhone was released and
people were complaining about the same design thing, that it's not iOS-like
and now a lot of people love it. But I see your point. I've been using it
since it first came out as alpha and I had no problem with the design choices
especially because it looks a lot like the iPad app.

------
archgrove
I really can't see the value for Twitter in limiting 3rd party clients to
slivers of the user base. I'm guessing it's because they're going to (shortly)
stuff ads and other unwanted junk into peoples feeds, and 3rd party clients
could easily just filter that out. Forcing people into their clients ensures
the crap gets in front of eyeballs.

However, 3rd party clients were the route into Twitter for a huge amount of
early adopters (and even later adopters). Most Twitter "features" (including
the retweet concept, hashtags an even the word "tweet") were from the open
community they started with. Moreover, their own clients are falling behind
even simple 3rd party experiences. Twitter for Mac has, essentially, been
abandoned. How many users will swallow an inferior experience, just for the
privilege of getting adverts thrust in?

For my 2p, I certainly won't - to me, the value of Twitter has been decreasing
over time, not increasing. As it moves towards "mass market", it seems to be
seeking a broadcast model, where billions of users subscribe to feeds of a few
celebrities. It's becoming a "send only" service - the total amount of micro-
conversions I've had in the last year is much lower than even 2 years ago.

Perhaps this will work out for them as a company - a real time newswire for
companies and celebs to send 140 character press releases, interspersed with
adverts. Or maybe I'm wrong, and mass adoption of their web and iffy
mobile/desktop clients is coming. I just can't see it, yet.

~~~
ihuman
This is why alternatives such as app.net have been popping up lately, in order
to appeal to the unwanted developers and the people that dislike the direction
twitter is heading in.

------
whalesalad
I'm not prepared to pay this amount either, especially because I believe there
is no way for this to be a combined twitter/app.net client down the road. We
saw this with their their separation of the apps on the iOS platform.

If it were, on the other hand, that would make me more inclined to purchase.
It'd be great to combine those experiences.

~~~
avree
Pricing is explained in their launch post, here:
<http://tapbots.com/blog/news/tweetbot-mac>

Essentially because there are some users who will pay the $20.00 amount, and
there are limited seats, they are maximizing earnings/user.

~~~
whalesalad
That makes a lot of sense, they make a very good case. Personally I still
don't think I can stomach it for now, as I try not to run a distracting
Twitter client all day on my desktop. I primarily use it on the commute.

------
k-mcgrady
I'm happy to pay for quality software but $20 for a Twitter client is
ridiculous. To me it seems like they are using this and the Twitter tokens
reasoning to stir up controversy. Has a popular app actually reached this
limit to see what Twitter does? I'm betting they increase your limit.

~~~
mmahemoff
The limit was only introduced a couple of months ago and Twitter really has no
reason to increase the limit once they hit it. They've made it very clear by
now they want to limit third-party apps rather than try partnering with them.

------
jsz0
Wow a little too pricy for me especially after buying TweetBot for the iPad
and iPhone separately. For me there is just not another $20 worth of value
there. If they can sell it at that price though more power to them. Maybe
they'll do a sale eventually?

~~~
bwilliams
I was really excited to get it after seeing all the features. Then I loaded up
the app store and was a bit surprised by the price as well. I can't find $20
of value in any twitter client personally.

------
Reebz
Not having used TweetBot before, I struggle to justify the price based on the
feature set. No scheduled tweets, no short link analytics, etc.

Personally, this app falls into a weird space between the native Twitter
client (consumer) and HootSuite (professional). I can't bring myself to label
TweetBot as pro-sumer, due to lack of features.

------
georgespencer
Just bought it. Looks like it grabbed my Muted follows as expected but it
doesn't seem to be applying the filter to my timeline (or it might just be
doing it from now on, rather than on tweets I received prior to installing the
app). Entire interface feels better than the alphas. £13.99 is a small price
to pay for a great Twitter app.

~~~
tejaswiy
Isn't twitter discouraging client implementations? Is there a risk of TweetBot
having their API key revoked ?

~~~
creativityhurts
Not exactly. They have a limited number of tokens, read more about that on
their blog post <http://tapbots.com/blog/news/tweetbot-mac>

~~~
jonursenbach
At least until Twitter changes their API TOS again.

------
larrydavid
The black UI looks totally out of place on OS X. I hope you can change it to
graphite (you couldn't on the alpha client).

------
sashthebash
I'm happy to pay $20 if I like the software, but if not I'll be pretty
annoyed.

Is there any way to test before you purchase? I didn't find a demo.

~~~
mvelie
Because of the token limit, I'm sure they don't want to offer a demo because
that could cost them a token they might never get back.

------
n9com
Milking the loyal fan base - if they can sell at this price, why not?

Charging the same price as the Mountain Lion upgrade.

~~~
jonknee
Mountain Lion's price has nothing to do with anything. Office for Mac sells
for $199, is it worth 10 Mountain Lions? Adobe Photoshop sells for $699, is it
worth 35 Mountain Lions or Tweetbots?

Or we can think of it in an equally useless point of view: over a year it's
just $1.67 a month. That's less than the cost of a cup of coffee!

~~~
sthkr
I think you've just invented a new form of currency!

ML1 - Mountain Lion

------
arrakeen
why not offer a discount to the alpha/beta users who've already claimed tokens
from twitter

~~~
ihuman
I don't think there is a way in the MAS to differentiate between who gets the
discount and who doesn't.

------
alpb
I'd expect it to be $3.99 in a few weeks, no need to hurry.

~~~
creativityhurts
Their iPad app was $5 so you should recheck your expectations.

